# Study: Easy for Criminals To Get Guns Regardless Of Laws



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good info. I encourage folks to take a read, but the bottom line up front is.....



> In other words, criminals get their hands on guns illegally, from people selling guns illegally, and no new gun laws are going to change that. All new gun laws do is make life difficult for the innocent, law-abiding citizen who just wants to protect himself or herself. They don't do anything to deter crime.


https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/05/25/study-shows-just-easily-criminals-can-get-gun-regardless-laws/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here so Liberals have something to sweep this information under the rug.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Now let me get this straight, it's not the gun show loophole?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The establishment needs more laws to make more criminals so they can take your money, possessions and life. By hook or by crook.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> _In other words, criminals get their hands on guns illegally, from people selling guns illegally, and no new gun laws are going to change that. All new gun laws do is make life difficult for the innocent, law-abiding citizen who just wants to protect himself or herself. They don't do anything to deter crime_.


----------

